# Finley Picks Spurs



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2147720


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have no idea why. He won't get much playing time behind Ginobili, or Bowen. Plus, he'll be considered boring like the rest of the Spurs. Oh well, we don't need him.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I honestly thought he would be a Sun or a Heatian, it looks like that Mr. Popovich knows how too smoke screen a lot of people, "I'd be shocked if he doesnt sign wih the Suns" sneaky sneaky


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm a little dissipointed yet also a little relieved. I think Finley may be washed up and I was thinking that Bell might be a better player this year.

Nash/We need a backup because Barbosa sucks
Bell/JimJ/Thompson
Marion/Jones/Diaw
Thomas/
Amare/Grant

Burke
Bo?
McCarty?

Even if we ink Padget, our front line is so thin. We may need to beef up down low with a trade shortly. Also, we still probably will only have an 8 man rotation. Nash/Bell/Marion/Thomas/Amare - With JimJ, Jones, and Grant off the bench. I doubt Barbose, Diaw, and Thompson will get many minutes.

I'm not so sure about out team. I don't think our top 8 is better then Nash/JJ/Q/Marion/Amare/ with JimJ, Barbosa, and 

It seems we are slower and older and moved sideways while the spurs got two more very clutch players in NVE and Finley.

JJ really ****ed us. If we knew he was leaving we never would have traded the number 7 pick two years ago which got the Bulls Deng.

I'd like it a lot more if our lineup was:

Nash/Barbosa
JJ/Bell/Diaw
Marion/JimJ/Jones
Thomas/Grant
Amare/Padgett

Whatever.

We need a quality and athletic front line player, a backup PG, and a 3 point shooter.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Plus, he'll be considered boring like the rest of the Spurs.


Yeah, because that always has a major part in a player's decision to sign a offer sheet...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha. Nice. Didn't want Finley here I think I was the only one. Looks like the Spurs are going to be really really tough.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I pick Spurs too.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> I pick Spurs too.


Everyone and anyone will pick the Spurs nowdays. How the heck do they afford this?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Kekai said:


> Everyone and anyone will pick the Spurs nowdays. How the heck do they afford this?


CIA Pop


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DaBobZ said:


> CIA Pop



lol if they match devin browns offer omg that will be just omg


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> *Nash/We need a backup because Barbosa sucks*


I'm sorry. but thats the biggest understatement of the century. Look at his Summer League stats (if I'm not mistaken, 23 ppg). WHen Nash was out, he was capable of putting up 20 ppg. Barbosas an amazing player, he just hasn't had the chance to break out.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

im thinkin that finley picked the spurs becuz maybe he didnt wanna relocate. I know Dallas and San Antonio are both in Texas, so that may be the reason. Just a hypothesis though


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> im thinkin that finley picked the spurs becuz maybe he didnt wanna relocate. I know Dallas and San Antonio are both in Texas, so that may be the reason. Just a hypothesis though


I think the reason is very simple. Finley thinks the Spurs will repeat and he believes the Spurs will trade Brent Barry.


----------

